# Trading SPI futures



## jj1929 (10 March 2007)

Is there a period during which traders go out for lunch and trading is inactive?


----------



## Bronte (10 March 2007)

Hi jj1929 & *Welcome to ASF.*
The SPI used to close for lunch.
These days trading just carries on regardless....although....
Volume does drop off noticeably during noon and 2.30pm  

If you have a read of the original 'Trading the SPI' thread:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1664

Trading sessions/times etc are discussed....good luck.


----------

